# Revisions



## Dragoneer (Jan 23, 2009)

I am working on a lot of revisions to the AUP based on user feedback. They will be posted tomorrow.
*
UPDATE:* Revisions will now be more likely Monday or Tuesday. Reviewing user feedback as we go, and will run my changes by the admin team before tossing them live.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2009)

If you've given into the Poser people, I swear to god I'll...

Well, I'll probably be a bit disgruntled.

YEAH. >:C


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jan 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> If you've given into the Poser people, I swear to god I'll...
> 
> Well, I'll probably be a bit disgruntled.
> 
> YEAH. >:C



Oh yes, because heaven forbid Dragoneer listen to the concerns of part of his userbase just because you disagree with them.


----------



## XerxesQados (Jan 24, 2009)

Oh, so now you're going to say avatars should be "at most PG-13" now just so you don't have to make an effort to comply like the rest of us have? Getting my new avatar evaluated by the MPAA was not cheap. And it got a PG the first time; I had to appeal for a PG-13. Is all that effort going to be a waste now?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 24, 2009)

XerxesQados said:


> Oh, so now you're going to say avatars should be "at most PG-13" now just so you don't have to make an effort to comply like the rest of us have? Getting my new avatar evaluated by the MPAA was not cheap. And it got a PG the first time; I had to appeal for a PG-13. Is all that effort going to be a waste now?


I am making modifications to the AUP to specifically make your avatars a living hell. But only for you, and you only. Because I hate purple things. =P


----------



## Witchiebunny (Jan 24, 2009)

Dragoneer said:


> I am making modifications to the AUP to specifically make your avatars a living hell. But only for you, and you only. Because I hate purple things. =P



D:


----------



## Cilis (Jan 24, 2009)

I chimed in a bit late in the rendering thread and I hope my disgruntled ranting wasn't too harsh on your eyes...

Just remember us render artists are people too, and I have in fact spent more than a week on one shot in SL with trees, shadow, faking sunbeams, setting up six local lights and then getting the fireflies to sit still long enough... it can be harder than people give it credit for and they don't even know how expensive it can get in what you pay per texture upload in that game 

If FA charged by the upload you'd have a lot less users but you'd be rolling in money xD


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 24, 2009)

Witchiebunny said:


> D:


You're a different kind of purple. =P


----------



## tsawolf (Feb 2, 2009)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I am making modifications to the AUP to specifically make your avatars a living hell. But only for you, and you only. Because I hate purple things. =P



But... but... you're purple. *head explodes*


----------



## Quiet269 (Feb 3, 2009)

tsawolf said:


> But... but... you're purple. *head explodes*


He's a different kind of Purple.


----------

